# distressed font using vinyl



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, so I just got my cutter and now I got an order for what I thought would be a simple shirt. Kelly Green tee with wording on the front and on the back. I quoted and got the order. Now they want the fonts to be distressed. Ouch! Now, the cutter was supposed to make these small, single color simple orders a slam dunk. Now I'm thinking, this is why I need a small manual screen press, so I can do these types of simple shirts. 

Ok, I've found some fonts with simple distressing in them but I'm not too sure how the distressing is going to look with the vinyl because you just can't make the vinyl look old. You can only make the design look old. I'm going to end up with a design I'm trying to make to look old by using clean, crisp vinyl. Did anybody follow that. 

Anyway, has anyone had any success with trying to get a distressed looking font using vinyl.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have been thinking about this too. I hope someone has a solution. ...... JB


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I wonder if, after using a distressed font, if you scuff it up a bit with some sand paper. Might be worth a test.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't think the vinyl will fade with scuffing. The color will not bleach either, I tried. ..... JB


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Try sanding the sheet really good before you cut, you may get some get it to become less opaque in some areas. Would be interested to see how it comes out.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll do a shirt and give it to my 8 and 10 year old daughters and tell them to try and make it look old. I'm sure they'll turn it vintage in no time.


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

I mean...is it one of the fonts like you see the on the AE shirts that little parts of it is missing, and it looks torn etc? If so, weeding it maybe a pain in the arse but I bet it will look fine. May not look "faded" but it will still look a little distressed.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

can you post a pic of what distressed means to you so I can see what you are looking for?


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

i'd cancel the order or re-bid the job to include the extra labor involved in weeding, not to mention cutter time involved with having to slow it down to make all those intricate cuts.
this will usually get your client to adjust his expectations.

another option would be to adjust the distressed font to solid fill the font and work the edges to appear distressed, saves on weeding time and looks pretty darn good.

don't be afraid to "train" your customers.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I ended up giving the customer several choices of fonts that had the least amount of issues. The fonts are more eroded, than distressed. Like if you look at some old vinyl decals on the back windows of some cars. It no longer has straight edges, etc. Anyway, she picked the one I hoped she would pick. I cut them out last night with no problems. I'll post a couple pics after pressing them tonight.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

glad it worked out for you.

I love it when that happens


----------

